# AEP Ponds - near east fultonham



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Drove by the AEP land near some of the ponds that I normally hit during the spring for some 'gills. Looks like some serious logging going on? Anyone know whats going on? Is this going to effect the ponds?


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

They had been at it for a while, since hunting season that I know of. I actually thought they were done. Hadn't seen anyone out there and they took equipment out of the area I seen them in.


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

As of 2 saturdays ago there were guys working, cutting and clearing out some of the areas off of Old Rainer Road. Walked back in to a couple ponds and they have cleared out alot. Just wondered what was going on...


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Haven't been on Rainer I was referring to crock rd. last time I was actually back in there was when they took out the big pond.


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know when they usually open c camp ground?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

They usually open the campgrounds in April or May 1st I believe. Cannot remember for sure. You can camp at G or H I believe right now.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Went by H last Tues. and it was open but only saw one camper. This year has been behind because of the longer winter and the rain keeps coming every few days.


----------

